# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Bike builder Jesse James jumps into the gun business

## donnay

*Bike builder Jesse James jumps into the gun business*

http://bearingarms.com/bike-builder-...-gun-business/

So Jesse James, the West Coast Choppers bike guru probably as well known for the women hes married and divorced, is getting into the gun-building business.


    Jesse James will introduce Jesse James Firearms Unlimited, his new firearm manufacturing company, at an exclusive Texas launch party in November.

    The Jesse James Firearms Unlimited Official Launch Party will take place at the Rattle Inn in Austin on Saturday, November 16 at 6:30 p.m. At the         event, James will unveil the first products from his new line of firearms to 200 high-profile guests, including John Paul DeJoria, Colion Noir, Texas legislators, and leaders from the NRA and Texas State Rifle Association.

    Following in the footsteps of his worldwide success with West Coast Choppers, Jesse James Firearms Unlimited brings his renowned level of craftsmanship and detail to a new industry and product. Its taking the same theory behind my world-famous bikes and applying it to another passion of mine, which is guns, he explains.

    Jesse James Firearms Unlimited will debut with an initial offering of a 1911 pistol and an AR-15 rifle. The guns will be available for purchase as early as January 2014 online at www.jjfu.com. Ultimately, the brand will offer a full span of guns that appeal to military and law enforcement as well as to the individual gun enthusiast.

    Making Texas my home has inspired me to pursue my passion for products made in America and one-of-a-kind craftsmanship, and I am proud to apply both to Jesse James Firearms Unlimited, says James.

Ill confess that I dont know a lot about how James runs his shops, but Im skeptical about the transition from one business to something very different. Firearms building is about micro-scale precision engineering, and bike-building is much larger scale mechanical art.

If he can make the transition, then that is a wonderful thing, I guess. Until his brand of AR-15s and 1911s is well-established, however, I can think of a few dozen other premium builders of each type of gun that Id rather have first.

----------

